# Greek Mythology Mafia [Cult Win!]



## Light

> Rules:
> 1. You may communicate out of thread.
> 2. You may not quote from your role PM.
> 3. You do not have to post in the discussion thread, but I would really like it if you did.
> 4. You get 3 (should be plenty) abstains as a group before a lynch target is selected randomly.


5. You may not post when you are dead. Effective as of October 28, 5:30 pm.

"Darker days are approaching!" declared the oracle of Apollo to the citizens of Olympus. "As it was foretold long ago: 'There will come a time when the Great Olympian gods themselves will be entangled in a vicious quarrel, and bloodshed will breed bloodshed.' Evil has crept in to these sacred grounds, and soon we shall find ourselves at civil war. Alas! A once noble Olympian has been corrupted, and such has been a gateway through which wickedness has come upon us!"

*44 hours (until 8:00 on Saturday American central time) to submit actions.*


----------



## Light

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Action-Phase 0]*

Time passes and the words of Apollo's great oracle are all but forgotten. Perhaps, just this once, destiny would forgive, and fate would forget. If Oedipus were here, he'd know better.

*No one died. 48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## hyphen

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 1]*

...
jeez.
WHAT DO
<3


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 1]*

*Shrug*


----------



## ....

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 1]*

...odd.


----------



## hyphen

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 1]*

Who are the most inactive people here?


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 1]*

...oooookay....abstain? we dont have any flavor text, no kills wer made, and we dont have a reason to be suspicious of anyone.


----------



## Aletheia

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 1]*

Well, nothing happened and we don't know who anyone is. Abstain? :c


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 1]*

oh right, gotta bold it. *Abstain*, unless someone has some info.


----------



## Stormecho

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 1]*

...Durrr, this is exciting. Uh, *abstain*, I suppose.


----------



## ....

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 1]*

*Abstain.*


----------



## donotlookatdiagram

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 1]*

*Ab-freaking-stain.*


----------



## hyphen

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 1]*

jeez
Fine,*Abstain.*
<3


----------



## Mai

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 1]*

_<3_? What's with that?

Anyway, I suppose there aren't that many leads. *Abstain.*


----------



## RK-9

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 1]*

OOPS NO *ABSTAIN*


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 1]*



Mai said:


> _<3_? What's with that?


She has obviously been waxing red for the GM since the game started, and is trying to show him her affections (and possibly woo him)


----------



## hyphen

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 1]*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> She has obviously been waxing red for the GM since the game started, and is trying to show him her affections (and possibly woo him)


...
zeus jeez
*is not amused*


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 1]*



Mystic said:


> ...
> zeus jeez
> *is not amused*


*Is very amused*


----------



## hyphen

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 1]*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> *Is very amused*


*facepalm*


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 1]*

Stop. we have to focus on the matter at hand.

which is nothing right now......=/


----------



## hyphen

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 1]*



DarkAura said:


> Stop. we have to focus on the matter at hand.
> 
> which is nothing right now......=/


Exactly.
who is the most inactive mafia player here


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 1]*

Exactly half of the players haven't posted.


----------



## hyphen

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 1]*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Exactly half of the players haven't posted.


Then who is the least likely to post out of all of them?


----------



## RK-9

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 1]*

I have posted do I get anything


----------



## hyphen

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 1]*



RK-9 said:


> I have posted do I get anything


You get nothing.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 1]*



RK-9 said:


> I have posted do I get anything


You get the right to not be inactive lynched.


----------



## RK-9

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 1]*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> You get the right to not be inactive lynched.


AWW YEAH


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 1]*

*RNG*

So, I have Glace, Squirtles, and MF for three people to choose from if none of them speaks up or if there are no leads.


----------



## M&F

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 1]*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> So, I have Glace, Squirtles, and MF for three people to choose from if none of them speaks up or if there are no leads.


I'm here.

*Abstain* wagoning. Also, clearly, Mystic is Aphrodite.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 1]*



Metallica Fanboy said:


> Also, clearly, Mystic is Aphrodite.


Yes... Or Demeter, or Persephone.
All three make sense.

I think we should be careful with our Abstains, though.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 1]*

oh hey gonna post just kn case it comes to me.

YOU CANNOT INACTIVE LYNCH ME NAO!

But anyhow, I have no clues.


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 1]*

wait, how is mystic one of those three?


----------



## M&F

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 1]*



DarkAura said:


> wait, how is mystic one of those three?


That <3.

Also, I don't see many better uses for abstinence than stalling out for information when absolutely none is available.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 1]*



DarkAura said:


> wait, how is mystic one of those three?


*Facepalm*

I was totally thinking about the wrong thing. I had somehow imprinted Mawile's Baker claim in Everlasting Pokemafia onto Mystic.
Ignore me :E


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 1]*

No, Mawile claimed baker in *Colorized* mafia. I would know if someone claimed in my game.

Meh, *Abstain*


----------



## Light

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 1]*

Double-voting doesn't work on me. One more abstain and I'll call it a majority.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 1]*



DarkAura said:


> No, Mawile claimed baker in *Colorized* mafia. I would know if someone claimed in my game.
> 
> Meh, *Abstain*


*Checks*

2x FACEPALM COMBOB


Tentatively voting for *ILS*. I don't want for us to use an Abstain when we might /really/ need it and we don't have any left :C


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 1]*

no, you cannot.

You cannot lynch him, but i'll have to roleclaim to explain it.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 1]*

waitwat- Lynching me already? Why? I always get lynched. I never get to the end of the game. :/ And for the inactives, look at the astonishing amount of people that are in the game but not online! :o


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 1]*

LS99 is talking about the people who havent posted at all.

But do not lynch ILS. For me to explain, i would have to roleclaim. =\


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 1]*

Okay then...
Next on the list for prodding/inactive lynching is....
*Glace.*


----------



## M&F

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 1]*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> *Checks*
> 
> 2x FACEPALM COMBOB
> 
> 
> Tentatively voting for *ILS*. I don't want for us to use an Abstain when we might /really/ need it and we don't have any left :C


We have three, and it's prime time we use one.

Even without DarkAura's bit of giveaway (mighty odd, by the way, but let's let it rest for the time being), there's no good reason why not Abstain now.


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 1]*

*shrugg*

I will tell you this; lynching him will kill me....actually wait, maybe i have that confused, i gotta look at my role

Sure, *Glace*


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 1]*



Metallica Fanboy said:


> We have three, and it's prime time we use one.


Yes, we have three Abstains. That's why I /don't/ want to use them yet.


----------



## M&F

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 1]*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Yes, we have three Abstains. That's why I /don't/ want to use them yet.


I don't see an _absolute need_ for three.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 1]*



Metallica Fanboy said:


> I don't see an _absolute need_ for three.


Well, I just have a feeling.
Besides, if we /do/ end up Abstaining, the longer we can draw it out the more inactives we can prod/draw out with the threat of lynching.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 1]*

Is it three abstains per phase, or is it three abstains for the entire game? The latter just seems a bit ridiculous to me.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 1]*



I liek Squirtles said:


> Is it three abstains per phase, or is it three abstains for the entire game? The latter just seems a bit ridiculous to me.


The latter.
It's become a trend on tCoD to restrict Abstains, as some games were just Abstaining the whole way and taking a loooooooong time.


----------



## Light

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 1]*



I liek Squirtles said:


> Is it three abstains per phase, or is it three abstains for the entire game? The latter just seems a bit ridiculous to me.


1 Action Phase (night) + 1 Discussion Phase (day) = 1 "day"

So yes, it is for the whole game. It really shouldn't be that restrictive. In face-to-face mafia games I've always played there is no such thing as abstain.


----------



## hyphen

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 1]*

I COME BACK
AND THERE'S ALL THIS DISCUSSION THAT I MISSED
Judging by what I just read, I say *Glace.*


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 1]*

*Glace I guess. *Might as well. 

There's nothing really to add. (sorry I'm late, I just got online)


----------



## M&F

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 1]*

Inactive lynching is no better than "wasting abstains". If an inactive member happens to be mafia, they're no threat. We stand to lose not much either if the inactive member has a power role, but, regardless, giving the inactive a chance to at some point manifest themselves seems to me much better than zealously holding onto _three_ abstains. If we seriously, seriously need any, keeping two at hand for that occasion is just enough.


----------



## donotlookatdiagram

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 1]*

*Glace, then.*


----------



## Dragon

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 1]*



Metallica Fanboy said:


> Inactive lynching is no better than "wasting abstains". If an inactive member happens to be mafia, they're no threat. We stand to lose not much either if the inactive member has a power role, but, regardless, giving the inactive a chance to at some point manifest themselves seems to me much better than zealously holding onto _three_ abstains. If we seriously, seriously need any, keeping two at hand for that occasion is just enough.


I wanted to say something like this, but Metallica Fanboy worded it a lot better than I could possible have so yeah. There are positives and negatives to abstaining and voting Glace right now so I'm just going to.. sit here and do nothing, for now. 

In any case, while your head is on the chopping block you should probably say something in your own defense, Glace :V


----------



## I liek Squirtles

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 1]*

I agree. I really don't see a reason to lynch Glace right now. But the abstains aren't enough to stop this...


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 1]*

I'd rather Glace had spoken up :E
But apparently he hasn't been paying attention (he's been online recently), so it's better to drop dead weight.


----------



## Aletheia

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 1]*

So, uh... *Glace.
*I think? :P


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 1]*

Look, Glace has been online but hasn't bothered to post. Which means he doesn't care, or isn't that important to the game. If he's mafia whether or not he's active doesn't matter, it's one step closer to winning. If he's innocent... if we lynch him the mafia is one step closer to winning... I think I'm going to have to change my vote to *abstain.*..


----------



## Light

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 1]*

After several days of discussion, the figures of legend finally resolved to bide by peace until more could be determined.

*No one was killed. 48 hours for the action phase.*


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Action-Phase 1]*

Umm, i thought glace had more votes than abstain. Or is my brain malfunctioning?


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Action-Phase 1]*



DarkAura said:


> Umm, i thought glace had more votes than abstain. Or is my brain malfunctioning?


It was 6:5
Abstain:Lynch


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Action-Phase 1]*

Oh, sorry, must have miscounted.

I'll stop talking now.


----------



## Light

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Action-Phase 1]*

_People need to send in night actions._


----------



## Light

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Action-Phase 1]*

Days turn to weeks. Warm summer breezes are gradually replaced by steady, cool winds. The olives are ripe, the oils are fresh. The sloping forests are tainted with yellows and reds; that sharp autumn aroma hovers among the trees as the crunchy leaves wander downward. Slowly, a faint and salty aura that hints of blood seeps through the foliated hills. DarkAura is found lifeless near the base of a rocky ledge that houses the entrance to a deep-cutting cavern. The flesh is torn in pieces, revealing lots of bloody epithelium and strong but ruined muscle tissue.

*DarkAura is dead. They were innocent.

48 hours for discussion*


----------



## M&F

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 2]*

Woo, gore.

I'll take it from the flavor that DarkAura was Ceres or Demeter or whatever was the Greek name (fucking Romans and your ripoff mythology).


----------



## hyphen

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 2]*

you have a talent for gory descriptions.

strong muscle tissue...hmmmm


----------



## I liek Squirtles

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 2]*

The Greek name is Demeter. And what do you guys think it was? Mafiakill? Vigkill?


----------



## M&F

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 2]*



I liek Squirtles said:


> The Greek name is Demeter. And what do you guys think it was? Mafiakill? Vigkill?


Mafiakill is the likeliest, but vigkill is altogether possible.

Anybody think of any reason a vig could possibly have for this one?


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 2]*

I don't know but if it is a vig, then they are being rather reckless. I think it was more likely the mafia. Wait, strong muscles? That sounds like Hercules... Why does that sound like a demigod? What were the chances DarkAura was Hercules?

But there is SOMETHING in that flavor text, I am sure of it.


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 2]*

Hi, coming from the dead and all.

I am not female gddess, nor i am i hercules. I dont think i'll be able to say who i am, but meh.

I SHALL RETURN TO HADES AND PERSEPHONE! *returns to being dead*


----------



## I liek Squirtles

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 2]*

Not necessarily Hercules, maybe some other strong demigod/god? Like Zeus.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 2]*



DarkAura said:


> Hi, coming from the dead and all.
> 
> I am not female gddess, nor i am i hercules. I dont think i'll be able to say who i am, but meh.
> 
> I SHALL RETURN TO HADES AND PERSEPHONE! *returns to being dead*


... Is this even allowed? It's helpful, but I'm wondering what's up with that.

Maybe she was Hephaestus, then? That would be my first guess.


----------



## Light

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 2]*



DarkAura said:


> Hi, coming from the dead and all.
> 
> I am not female gddess, nor i am i hercules. I dont think i'll be able to say who i am, but meh.
> 
> I SHALL RETURN TO HADES AND PERSEPHONE! *returns to being dead*


Hades severely punishes those who attempt to escape the underworld.


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 2]*

And Hades listens to such wonderful music by Orpheus, and lets me leave for 10 minutes, =P


----------



## M&F

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 2]*

Well, lessee about using this illegal information. Most male Greek gods were muscled (what with their being given idealized appearances), so, I don't think the muscle alone will lead us anywhere.


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 2]*

Oh, and you know what else? here are the rules;

Rules:
1. You may communicate out of thread.
2. You may not quote from your role PM.
3. You do not have to post in the discussion thread, but I would really like it if you did.
4. You get 3 (should be plenty) abstains as a group before a lynch target is selected randomly. 


Nothing says i cannot post as a ghost, =P

And do not change it, because Hades, Zeus, Poseidon, and all the gods, goddesses, and demigods will turn you ino dust if you do.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Action-Phase 1]*

It is only legal to deadpost if the rules say you can.


----------



## Light

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 2]*

I know, I know. It's not your fault. Hades does not care about blameworthiness.


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 2]*

Yes, please stop deadposting.  This isn't a ghost mafia or backwards mafia, unless that is your role.


----------



## Light

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 2]*

See: IMPORTANT: Mafia Rules


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 2]*

Fine, so we have a ghost! All right ghosty, got any good information or you just going to float there?

Anyways, it looks like the mafia are active, and we have two abstains left. I would suggest lynching. Ideas?


----------



## Light

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 2]*

That was directed at DarkAura.



			
				 Butterfree said:
			
		

> During the day phase, all *living* players may freely post in the game thread to discuss which player to execute at the end of the day


----------



## M&F

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 2]*



DarkAura said:


> And do not change it, because Hades, Zeus, Poseidon, and all the gods, goddesses, and demigods will turn you ino dust if you do.


Clearly, in the unlikely event that a player is fucking over the game through a techincal legality (which isn't even your case, as pointed out), taking game moderative action against it should be punished by all of the game's power roles!

I'll keep that in mind and make my next game Magikarp Mafia.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 2]*

Hey DA.
I've gotten infractions for deadposting.

Just so you know.


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 2]*

So, has our inspector come up with ANYTHING? I mean, inactive lynching is really a last resort, and I hate to do it, but we might need those abstains later. And I hate sitting on my hands doing nothing.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 2]*

I say we lynch Glace for completely ignoring the game.


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 2]*

OK, *Glace* if you're out there post. I mean I don't see another choice.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 2]*

/And/ there has been the Day/Night notifications, too.


----------



## M&F

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 2]*

Well, we gave it plenty of time. *Glace* it is then. We don't have terribly much to lose in this.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 2]*

*Glace*


----------



## Aletheia

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 2]*

*Glace.*


----------



## Mai

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 2]*

*Glace.*


----------



## Light

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 2]*

How do you tell whether someone has viewed a thread or not?


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 2]*

On the bottom, where you can view who's looking at the thread, there's an option to see who has viewed the thread.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 2]*



Hawke said:


> On the bottom, where you can view who's looking at the thread, there's an option to see who has viewed the thread.


I don't see anyplace like that :E


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 2]*

... I swear there used to be. Where'd it go.... ?


Anyways, he's been on the chopping block twice now and hasn't bothered to defend himself. 

/worries about active alien who might be praying for inactive lynch....


----------



## Mai

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 2]*

Didn't that option get removed? I'm not so sure what's happening right now, but I'm going to shakily put down *Hawke.*


----------



## Mai

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 2]*

Damn ninjas. Still, Hawke, what's up with that?


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 2]*

It used to be there. I just didn't notice it was gone. Someone else said Glace hadn't viewed it. 

So wait, what'd I do now?


----------



## Mai

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 2]*



Hawke said:


> OK, *Glace* if you're out there post. I mean I don't see another choice, he hasn't viewed the game even.


You _did_ say that, actually! But, anyway, this is more a confusion!vote than an actual thing. I suppose *Glace* would be a better lynch, even though the mafia is most likely active.


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 2]*

Sorry it was a derp, serious I didn't know that was gone, I kind of want it back now. For some reason I read "hasn't even posted" as "hadn't even viewed"... Fuck me freddy.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 2]*

To support Hawke, Glace is definetly active, he was online today at 2:46 my time, and it's 6:35 according to my time zone.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 2]*

Hmm. Okay then, *Glace;* don't really feel like checking out whether I voted for him already so yeah.


----------



## Light

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 2]*

For the first time, the Council of Legends decides to make a kill. Glace, having not defended himself, becomes the first victim. His body, which doesn't seem to budge, is dragged to the noose, his expressionless face staring blankly in the distance. The cord is fitted around his neck and the stool under his feet is removed. There is no gore involved.

*Glace is dead. He was innocent.*
But just remember, no one is truly innocent in Greek mythology.

*48 hours for actions*


----------



## Light

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Action-Phase 2]*

Chilling winds sweep across the Greek landscape, freshly coated with snow. Drawing a distant eye like an amorous rose is vibrant paint from the body of Chief Zachrai. The wounds are much like DarkAura's. Closer inspection reveals what seems to be teeth marks gorged in to the exposed flesh.

Meanwhile, the oracle of Delphi brings to the Council a divine message:

Vicious demons scream and yell
For they are not alone
The weeping angel at the well
Beware the snake of stone


*Chief Zachrai is dead. Innocent.

48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## I liek Squirtles

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 3]*

GOREY GORE. Snake of stone, snake of stone... Medusa has snakes for hair, and can turn organisms into stone, so it's probably a reference to Medusa.


----------



## Light

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 3]*

Is it too much? Just trying to write good descriptions, not gross anyone out.


----------



## hyphen

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 3]*



			
				エル.;546500 said:
			
		

> Is it too much? Just trying to write good descriptions, not gross anyone out.


It isn't too much,just so that you know.
but that's me.
the goriest description that I have seen was in TCoD mafia from a while back.
Yes, I do go all the way back.
Edit:this is a link to it


----------



## Mai

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 3]*

... Hell, I can just _barely_ not remember that. Although... I think I remember my role? Shame that I have all my old PMs deleted; it really puts a damper on all the nostalgia.

Anyway, I suppose a lynch is important; that poem sounds pretty ominous.


----------



## Dragon

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 3]*

That thing about teeth and the angel at the well seem important but I really need to touch up on my mythology, so does anyone else have ideas? No gods come to mind who focus on teeth or have sharp teeth. And I agree with ILS, snakes of stone can only really be Medusa unless L is using ridiculously obscure Greek myths :V

And I don't think the deaths are too gory! They're descriptive, not overly violent.


----------



## Light

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 3]*



StarWings said:


> It isn't too much,just so that you know.
> but that's me.
> the goriest description that I have seen was in TCoD mafia from a while back.
> Yes, I do go all the way back.
> Edit:this is a link to it


oh. my. god. that is all.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 3]*

It looks like the Mafia are monsters?


----------



## donotlookatdiagram

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 3]*

Okay, something caught my eye here:
The flavor for Glace's death had this thing:
"But just remember, no one is truly innocent in Greek mythology."

And Chief Zackarai's death had no disclaimer of the sort.
...But then again, it could be nothing.

Oh, wait, Glace's death scene mentioned something about his body not moving. Stones don't move. "Beware the snake of stone"... Maybe there's a Medusa running around, and she silenced Glace?


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Action-Phase 2]*

obviously gaiz

zackrai wuz killed by the weeping angels


----------



## hyphen

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 3]*

gashes=Cerubus?

...
did i spell that right


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 2]*

^Cerberus


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 3]*

Arg confusing flavor text is confusing. Will post more later but I am on a cell phone.


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 3]*

The truly innocent... so that must mean there is an innocent faction of some sort. Masons? Wow I haven't seen them in FOREVER. Chances are slim, I mean I haven't seen masons in forever. If not then maybe Glace was a death miller, or it might be a sign that there are death millers/millers around.

You know inspectors might come in handy right about now.


----------



## hyphen

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 3]*

WELL I'M TOTALLY USELESS RIGHT NOW.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 3]*



StarWings said:


> WELL I'M TOTALLY USELESS RIGHT NOW.


...What makes you say that??


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 3]*

^What he said. Mystic if you want to be labeled alien congrats, otherwise what in the hell were you saying there?


----------



## Light

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 3]*

I'm ending this phase later today. If there are no votes another abstain will be used.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 3]*

Uh...
Flower Doll and Mewtini are the only ones that haven't posted.
I'm going with *Flower Doll*.


----------



## Dragon

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 3]*

I swear in all the mafia games I've played so far Flower Doll has joined but never posted.

Are you alive..?


----------



## Aletheia

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 3]*

*Flower Doll*it is, then.


----------



## hyphen

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 3]*

LS and Phantom: I'm pretty much vannila right now.

And *Flower Doll.*


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 3]*



StarWings said:


> LS and Phantom: I'm pretty much vannila right now.
> 
> And *Flower Doll.*


Were you a One-Shot role?


----------



## hyphen

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 3]*

No.
I am immune to love-related actions. (I cannot be a Lover)
(headdesk)


----------



## M&F

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 3]*



StarWings said:


> LS and Phantom: I'm pretty much vannila right now.
> 
> And *Flower Doll.*


Did Zackrai dying lead towards that?


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 3]*

Yeah that's pretty curious. Oh well, lynching *Flower Doll*. Serious, always joins, hardly ever plays.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 3]*

Hmm....
We probably have an Oracle of Delphi, don't we?
But would they be an Inspector or an actual Oracle?


----------



## M&F

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 3]*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Hmm....
> We probably have an Oracle of Delphi, don't we?
> But would they be an Inspector or an actual Oracle?


Hasn't that already appeared in one of the day/night descriptions?


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 3]*



Metallica Fanboy said:


> Hasn't that already appeared in one of the day/night descriptions?


Yeah, but that doesn't necessarily mean that there /is/ an OoD


----------



## M&F

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 3]*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Yeah, but that doesn't necessarily mean that there /is/ an OoD


Exactly the opposite; it probably means there isn't one.


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 3]*

That or they are aligned with masons. Every time I deal with masons they are very self-centered. Thing is they are innocent when you come down to it. They should be helping us, I mean we have the same cause. We might have useful roles out there helping us, they just might be using them for the masons only.


----------



## Dragon

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 3]*

I'll just bandwagon, yeah. *Flower Doll* unless she has something to say for herself..?


----------



## I liek Squirtles

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 3]*

Dammit forgot about this. >.< *checks Flower Doll's profile* ...She was online today. So yeah, *Flower Doll.*


----------



## Light

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 3]*

Thus, Flower Doll is dragged to the noose. And I do mean _dragged_; Flower Doll is in much the same state as Glace was. Flower Doll even manages to drool on Legendaryseeker99's hand as he assists Star69 in bringing her forward. It is a wonder she is still even breathing up until the time she is hanged.

*Flower Doll is dead. She was innocent.

48 hours as usual.*


----------



## Light

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Action-Phase 3]*

After suffering what seemed to be the longest, most brutal winter known to the southern European lands of Greece, the snow did finally wash away, the trees did finally bud, and the sweet fragrances of rain did finally linger in the dampened atmosphere. Things were starting to look up considering everyone was there to attend the next meeting of the Council of Legends.

*No one died.

48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 4]*

Well, that's a breath of fresh air... but still no real leads.

Crap. Options?


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 4]*

I am thinking the mafia may be inactive? Maybe? Kind of? I am sort of desperate for leads.


----------



## ....

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 4]*

Well, I'm Persephone. I can only talk in Spring and Summer days, which explains my lack of posting.

But I do get a bit of info on Winter/Fall nights. Ariadne's ghost visited me and told me that she placed strings on people's houses. Apparently five people's strings were severed before the first day. The five are Mai, Metallica Fanboy, Windyragon, donotlookatdiagram, and Glace.

Any explanations?


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 4]*

.... That _is _interesting. 


No idea.. could any of those people pop in with some info? That is kind of weird. 

That might explain why Glace's death said that "not all are innocent".


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 4]*

*Shrug*

I have no idea


----------



## Stormecho

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 4]*

I... have no idea what that might mean. :/

That is definitely interesting, though!


----------



## Dragon

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 4]*

Hmm. I used my night action on the first night, so that's probably it.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 4]*

Hmm...
I don't think the list has anything to do with night actions, or else I'd be on that list, too.


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 4]*

Alien possible?


----------



## I liek Squirtles

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 4]*

We *could* lynch an inactive. Thoughts?


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 4]*

I am nervous about an alien though.


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 4]*

I think I am going to vote for *donotlookatdiagram/whatevertheirnameis.*


One of those Phantom hunches.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 4]*

Hmmmmm......


I can roll with that


*diagram*


----------



## ....

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 4]*

*diagram*.


----------



## hyphen

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 4]*

*Diagram,then*


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 4]*

Phantom hunch it is then


*diagram*


----------



## Stormecho

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 4]*

*Diagram*, then.


----------



## Dragon

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 4]*

Yeah, *donotlookatdiagram*.


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 4]*

I started a bandwagon!


----------



## Aletheia

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 4]*

If it's what all the cool kids are doing...
*donotlookatdiagram*


----------



## Light

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 4]*

One member of the Council claimed to have a weak sort of clairvoyance, and the one known as donotlookatdiagram was brought to the floor. Saying nothing in defense, they were taken to the gallows and killed without a second thought.

*donotlookatdiagram was lynched. They were found to be innocent.

Send in night actions.*


----------



## Light

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Action-Phase 4]*

The members of the Council gathered for their summer meeting. To say the least, the oracle seemed rather distraught. 

"The breeze around us whizzes, excited by the warmth of summer. But I see a grander picture where movement stagnates, frozen by a looming frigid air. And I see two essences in particular, unaffected by their wold around them, speeding by in opposition. If this continues, the future looks unilluminated, dark and cold."

*No one died. 48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Stormecho

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 5]*

Uh.

Well, this is great in regards to no one dying, not such great flavour text though. It seems to have a lot to do with the Persephone myth, but I'm rather mystified by the two essences. :/

(How is Phonephone a word, Chrome dictionary, and yet a well known goddess isn't?)


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 5]*

Fuck.

I've lost track. I've been really sick lately. No kills is good though... I am starting to think that the mafia is inactive.


----------



## Light

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 5]*

Do people still care about this?


----------



## Dragon

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 5]*

I care D: There just isn't much to say when nothing's really happened for the past three-ish phases.


----------



## Light

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 5]*

Okay, *24 hours to lynch or abstain*.


----------



## ....

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 5]*

I have nothing.


----------



## Aletheia

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 5]*

Gwah. I guess we... *abstain*?


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Action-Phase 4]*

*Yeah Sure Abstain*


----------



## hyphen

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 5]*

*abstain?*


----------



## Stormecho

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 5]*

Bluhbluh *abstain*.


----------



## Dragon

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 5]*

Yeah, *abstain.*


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 5]*

*Abstain*.

I CARE. Just there's nothing to comment on when nothing happens.


----------



## ....

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 5]*

*Abstain*.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 5]*

*Abstain.*


----------



## Light

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 5]*

A bit of small talk and greeting was followed by quiet conversation, which turned into silence. The members of the council, having nothing to talk about, just kind of stared at each other. It wasn't very awkward, strangely enough... everyone seemed totally zoned out, until a sudden voice snapped them back to their senses.

*No one was lynched.

Time to send in those actions!*


----------



## Light

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Action-Phase 5]*

For the next few weeks, the atmosphere stood still. Following this period of stagnation, a tropical air fanned the Grecian hills added to relative chill of the steadily cooling temperature. As soon as summer reached its end, the winds picked up, rolling waves across the fields and scattering the early-to-fall leaves. The sky was beginning to darken. By the time the Council met on the equinox, a howling hurricane that had drifted up from Santorini raged mightily, gushing out streams that raised the seas. It was obvious that _something_ fateful provoked the heavens, though strangely enough, there were no deaths.

*2-3 days for discussion.*


----------



## Dragon

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 6]*

Maybe the alien got hit?


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 6]*

Maybe, or it's just a _really_ inactive mafia... I say lynch an inactive and try our chances. I mean it makes sense; there haven't been any kills.


----------



## M&F

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 6]*

I'm here, just not paying terribly much attention because my role is boring.


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 6]*

OK, who hasn't posted since the lack of morning deaths?


----------



## Stormecho

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 6]*

Bluh, no deaths again?

Filler post to state my presence. :/ I... can't really think of much to say, though an inactive mafia group is the most likely option at this point.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 6]*

Has Mewtini even posted? 
*Mewtini*


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 6]*

What if the mafia didn't even know they were mafia due to a vague pm?


----------



## I liek Squirtles

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 6]*

Possibiru. Anyone else on board with Brock here?


----------



## M&F

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 6]*

I think there actually was a mafia attack or other at some point. That idea would only be valid if there was never any mafia attack.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 6]*

The name is Wargle...

Agreed, but I didn't understand my Role PM at first, and it took a little bit to determine if it was one role that was sweet or a sucky one. I got sucky...


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 6]*

... What about alien activation? It's totally possible that it's happened with these nights with no deaths. I'd say inactive lynch, but there _is_ a chance that that has happened... Tenative vote for *abstain*.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 6]*

To be on the safe side, I withdraw my vote.


----------



## Aletheia

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 6]*

Ugh. This is rough.

* Abstain* it is, then.


----------



## Light

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 6]*

*sigh* Today was _supposed_ to be an interesting day.

*No-one was lynched. All abstains have been used. 2 days for actions.*


----------



## Light

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Action-Phase 6]*

At the time of the winter solstice, there were no deaths. The council members hardly thought it worthwhile to rustle their way out of their toasty beds and make the trek through the winter wind and snow for the council meeting. So it came as a shock when the Oracle of Delphi came rapping urgently on all the doors, insisting that each and every member show up.

"Forces are gathering, and soon what was once a speck of chance on the horizon will become fate's inevitable terror. There is still hope, for certain things have been revealed to a figure of legend, and shall they share their knowledge, great evil may be averted."

*No deaths. 3 days. Discuss.*


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 7]*

........

Well this is extremely boring.

But at least it wasn't left to rot.


----------



## Dragon

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Action-Phase 6]*

Whuh it's been like a month but okay! Let's have at it.



			
				エル.;571025 said:
			
		

> There is still hope, for certain things have been revealed to a figure of legend, and shall they share their knowledge, great evil may be averted.


Well, someone has some information. Do share!


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 7]*

If anyone has any info they've probably forgot it. 

I want this game to come back, I just reread it. SO IDK, let's lynch someone because I feel like it. 

*Wargle?*


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Action-Phase 6]*

......
Whelp.

*Wargle I guess?*


----------



## Aletheia

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 7]*

Um
okay
*Wargle.*
Not sure why but hey.


----------



## Light

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 7]*

Frightful of what might become if none are killed, the council selects Wargle. As the council members reach the gallows to witness Wargle's destruction, clouds gather overhead. Suddenly, a earth shaking boom that accompanies a blinding blue flash knocks everyone to their feet, except MysticMoon, who is frozen in a block of ice. The letters πρόοδος are etched into the ice block atop the area where MysticMoon's shocked face is preserved a few feet within.

After wondering what-the-F just happened, the group decides that one death is good enough, and allows Wargle to live, for now.

*MysticMoon is dead. She was innocent.

3 days for actions.*


----------



## Light

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Action-Phase 7]*

The hills are in bloom once again, as it is nearing the equinox. *Mewtini* is found laying in a dried up stream, alongside *Windyragon*, who is oddly covered in a shroud dead leaves. There are no marks of any kind on Mewtini's body, but Windyragon lays there in worser shape: her skin, from head to toe, is shriveled, as if she had been submerged in water too long. Later inspection of Mewtini's house reveals a lethal amount of empty wine bottles.

*Mewtini and Windyragon are dead. They were both innocent.*


----------



## M&F

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Action-Phase 7]*

The text rather clearly implies Mewtini was Windyragon's lover. Hm.


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Action-Phase 7]*

Mewtini was Mr. D! (Percy Jackson fans will get this)

Fuck, we need to lynch, this is getting insane. I assume lovers on this one, but that doesn't make this any less sucky. 

I say lynch. We need action. I say *Wargle. *After yesterday it's obvious that either Star69 or Wargle were lying, and now Star69 is dead. Wargle said earlier that her role was worthless. I say that there is something afoot.


----------



## M&F

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 8]*

Fine. If nothing else, at least that ought to enhance some discussion around here.

*Wargle*


----------



## RK-9

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 8]*

Mewtini was the son of Zeus, whatshisname. Gah, forgot.


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 8]*

Umm, few issues with that RK-9

1. How do you know that?

Mewtini hasn't come on since this game was brought back to life. Did she tell you something? Are you two in the masons together?

2. Zeus had _a lot_ of kids. _A LOT._

3. I thought Dionysus made sense, wine, god of wine... makes sense.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 8]*

I thought my role was worthless because the text I got said I had _the potential_ to be useful.

I'm the one god that fell in love with his/her reflection.

While I have no solid reason to stop you from killing me, I'm not lying, my role PM basically was, and when I asked for clarification thats what I was told I was.


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 8]*

Right now I am curious as to how RK-9 knew Mewtini was a child of Zeus. (If, indeed, that's what she was.)


----------



## Aletheia

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Action-Phase 7]*



Phantom said:


> I say lynch. We need action. I say *Wargle. *After yesterday it's obvious that either Star69 or Wargle were lying, and now Star69 is dead.


wait what when did I die


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Action-Phase 7]*



Star69 said:


> wait what when did I die


Uh.....

Pretty sure you didn't....
:?


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 8]*

*Rk-9* because suspicious player is suspicious


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 8]*

Whoops I mixed up Star69 with MysticMoon... my bad. Damn I can't keep all these new names straight.

EDIT: You know what, you _all_ are freaking suspicious. But right now RK-9 hasn't answered. *RK-9.*


----------



## Stormecho

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 8]*

I... should pop in and announce that I am still around. And alive.

I'll go with *RK-9* I guess?


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 8]*

.... *Wargle changing. *

I CAN'T MAKE UP MY MIND.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 8]*

Um why? A while ago RK-9 was suspicious and now it's back on me?

I'm suspicious of you Phantom


----------



## Aletheia

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 8]*

I'm so suspicious, I'm not even going to vote. :\


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 8]*

What is even happening


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 8]*

That's my vote and I'm sticking to it. *Wargle*.


----------



## Light

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 8]*

The decision reaches a standstill, with two citizens on the cutting board.  Neither side makes any advances or withdrawals, so the issue is taken to a Higher Power: the determiner of all things, the true writer of fate for all, to whom all succumb, passed down in legends since the silicon age by the sacred name of RNG.

*RK-9 is dead. He was not mafia.

72 hours for actions.*


----------



## RK-9

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 8]*

ouch.


----------



## Light

*Re: Greek Mythology Mafia [Discussion-Phase 8]*

By the time summer comes, two bodies had been found. First, deep within the woods, in a clearing, is the tattered body of a beautiful young boy. His clothes have been shredded, and his body is full of scrapes and gashes. Upon his once handsome face, the torn flesh of his lip hangs freely, where there appear to be sharp teeth marks. As if the sight wasn't strange enough, hundreds of small white feathers are scattered around his limp body.

The second was found weeks later in a grassy field. Mawile's corpse, fully composed except for a deep stab wound in the stomach, lay limp and salted by dried blood. The grass around her body had grown lush, and flowers sprouted in her immediate vicinity.

*Wargle is dead. She was innocent.

Mawile is dead. He was innocent.

The Cult of Medusa wins!* (Phantom, Windyragon, Legendaryseeker99, Mai, Mr. Fancy Pants, and I liek Squirtles)


----------



## Light

*ROLES:*

Mafia:
_Poseidon_ - god of the sea
	godfather

_Minotaur_
	redirector

_Siren_
	roleblocker

_Hades_ - god of the underworld
	don


Town:
_Persephone_ - kidnapped queen of underworld
	info

_Eros_ - god of love and beauty
	matchmaker

_Spring Nymph_
	healer

_Narcissus_
	french vanilla (dies if healed by Spring Nymph)

_Circe_
	inspector

_Ariadne_
	info

_Hermes_
	role inspector of the dead

_Titan_
	vig

_Heracles_
	invincible/ inconvertable

_Nemesis_ - goddess of revenge
	avenger

_Apollo_ - god of light and knowledge
	seer

_Aphrodite_ - goddess of love and desire
	french vanilla (loveproof)


Other:
_Odysseus_
	mason

_Medusa_
	cultist


Star69 - Minotaur
Mystic - Aphrodite
Hawke - Medusa
LS99 - Siren
DarkAura - Odysseus
Mawile - Persephone
RK-9 - Titan
Stormecho - Heracles
Flower Doll - Hermes
Mai - Hades
Metallica Fanboy - Nemesis
Windragon - Spring Nymph
donotlookatdiagram - Eros
Wargle - Narcissus
Chief Zachrai - Ariadne
I like Squirtles - Poseidon
Mewtini - Circe
Glace - Apollo




> You are Aphrodite, goddess of love and desire. You are innocent-aligned and will not be affected by love-related actions.





> You are Medusa. Each night you will choose a player to convert to your cult. You and your cult win when you outnumber all other living players. If a cult member is attempted to be recruited by Odysseus' crew, that cult member will die. If you die, so do all the members of your cult.





> You are Odysseus. You will be leading an expedition across the sea, but first you need to get together a crew. Each action phase you may choose a player to recruit and join your crew. You and your crew win only when you outnumber all other living players. If you attempt to recruit a 'cultist', then the 'cultist' will die. However, if you try to recruit a mafia member, you will die. When you have 3 crew members including yourself, you will begin voting to determine who is recruited, and further instructions will be given.





> You are Persephone, goddess of the underworld. Every spring and summer, you are allowed to roam the world as you please, but every fall and winter you are taken down into the underworld to be imprisoned. While there, you may not participate in discussion, but you may overhear something about the mafia. You are innocent, but appear guilty when inspected.





> You are a Titan. You are innocent, but may choose someone once an action phase to kill.





> You are Heracles. You cannot be killed during the action phase and are insusceptible to conversion. You are innocent.





> You are Hermes, messenger of the gods and guide to the underworld. Every action phase you may learn the role of a dead player. You are innocent.





> You are Nemesis, goddess of revenge. The first action phase you chose a player. If you are still alive when that player dies, you choose someone to kill to avenge their death. You are innocent.





> You are a Spring Nymph. Every action phase you draw a player to drink from your spring. The player who drinks from the spring will not suffer death for that phase. The spring may have a profound effect on some.





> You are Eros, god of love and beauty. On the first action phase you will choose two players to become lovers. If one of these players dies, the other commits suicide. If you fail to submit a pair of targets, they will be randomized. You are innocent.





> You are Narcissus. A prophet once said you would live to a ripe age, so long as "you never know yourself". You hope this is true, but you can't be sure with all the spontaneous killings going on. You don't know exactly what he meant, but you decide not to _reflect_ on it too much...





> You are Ariadne. Master of Strings, you have tied hidden threads around everyone's residency so you will know whether that person was visited each action phase. You win if you are alive when the Minotaur dies.





> You are Circe, an enchantress. Each action phase you choose a player to entice, and you will learn that player's alignment, whether innocent or guilty. However, that for that action phase the player you target is prevented from using their action. You yourself are innocent.





> You are Apollo, god of light and knowledge. Each action phase you may ask one yes-or-no question pertaining to the game. You are innocent.


----------



## Light

*ACTION LOG*

Action Order:
Redirector selects target
Night 0 selections are made
Roleblocker roleblocks
Circe inspects
Mason recruits
Cultist converts
Healer heals
Hermes inspects
Seer sees
vig kills
mafia kills
avenger kills
Info roles get info

Star69 - Redirector
Mystic - Love proof
Hawke - Cultist
LS99 - Mafia Roleblocker
DarkAura - Mason
Mawile - Persephone
RK-9 - vigil
Stormecho - invincible
Flower Doll - role inspector of dead
Mai - don
Metallica Fanboy - avenger
Windragon - healer
donotlookatdiagram - 'matchmaker'
Wargle - Narcissus
Chief Zachrai - Ariadne
I like Squirtles - godfather
Mewtini - inspector
Glace - seer

Night 0:
Star69 redirects donotlookatdiagram
donotlookatdiagram selects Mai and Glace (redirected) Flower Doll and Mystic (Mystic is love-proof) Windragon and Mewtini
Metallica Fanboy selects Windragon to avenge
LS99 roleblocks Metallica Fanboy (can't be roleblocked)
Mewtini inspects Glace (innocent)
Hawke converts Windragon
Windragon heals Metallica Fanboy

Day 1:
no one dead
no one lynched

Night 1:
Star69 redirects Mawile
LS99 roleblocks Mewtini
Mewtini inspects Hawke (blocked)
DarkAura recruits Mai
Hawke converts LS99
Windragon heals Hawke
Notes
-Flower Doll and Mystic were added to tonight's ariadne hits b/c they weren't on time for night 0 due to redirect.

Day 2:
DarkAura dead
Glace lynched

Night 2:
Star69 redirects Flower Doll
LS99 blocks Metallica Fanboy
Hawke converts Mai
Windragon heals Hawke
Mai kills Chief Zackrai (sends self)

Day 3:
Chief Zachrai dead
Flower Doll lynched

Night 3:
Star69 redirects Mawile
LS99 roleblocks Mawile
Hawke converts Metallica Fanboy
Windragon heals Hawke

Day 4:
no deaths
Mawile gets to leave underworld
donotlookatdiagram lynched

Night 4:
LS99 roleblocks Mystic (fails due to loveproof*)
Windragon heals Hawke

*while this has no effect on night actions, if LS99 is sent to kill Mystic, the kill will fail and Mystic will get a piece of info in the form of lyrics of the siren's song

Day 5:
no-one dead
no-one lynched

Night 5:
Star69 redirects Mystic/ StarWings
LS99 blocks Mystic again
Phantom converts Stormecho (fails)
Windragon heals Phantom
LS99 takes initiative and kills Mystic (fails - loveproof. Mystic hears Siren's Song**)

**"Once he hears to his heart's content, sails on, a wiser man
Come here, this way, for mantic truths, I've many on my hands
The trident, turtle and the tide, the washing of the sand
And surely if they heard my song, there would be reprimand!"

Day 6:
no-one dead
no-one lynched

Night 6:
LS99 blocks StarWings
Windragon heals Phantom
LS99 attempts to kill StarWings again**

**"I'm here, oh dear, it's just for you; there's knowledge to be had
Hark, dear! please won't you hear my woo? My secrets flow like mad!
When silence falls and all is stone, what Doctor alters fate?
So slay the beast and free the drones before it's far too late!" StarWings had better pay attention to this.

Day 7:
no-one died
Wargle is voted on
I kill Mystic instead to get the game rolling

Night 7:
Windragon heals Phantom
Phantom converts Mawile - fails because Mawile is in underworld

Day 8:
RNG hits Mewtini
Metallica Fanboy's powers activated
Windyragon and Mewtini die
RK-9 lynched

Night 8:
Phantom converts I liek Squirtles
LS99 kills Wargle
Mr. Fancy Pants kills Mawile

Day 9:
Wargle and Mawile dead
Cult wins!


----------



## Light

For the record: info roles really need to speak up when they have info.


----------



## Phantom

> **"I'm here, oh dear, it's just for you; there's knowledge to be had
> Hark, dear! please won't you hear my woo? My secrets flow like mad!
> When silence falls and all is stone, what *Doctor alters fate?*
> So slay the beast and free the drones before it's far too late!" StarWings had better pay attention to this.


Um, YEAH. Hey anyone who know's me know's I love Doctor Who! I would have so lynched me there. 

Haha, I think it has to do with Windydragon keeping me alive though. :3
Good game everyone! Really fun game. 

You guys were the best cultafia EVERS.


----------



## M&F

We're the friggin' Cult of Personality.


----------



## Phantom

What does that even _mean_? lol


----------



## Light

If that's a reference to something, it's lost on me.


----------



## M&F

Phantom said:


> What does that even _mean_? lol


Clearly, you are in need of more extremely awesome music.


----------



## Phantom

*headdesk* Sad thing is I _know_ that song. It's on my ipod... which is... somewhere.


----------



## Dragon

Yes good! Wonderful.


----------



## Phantom

I just totally got lucky with my first two conversions.


----------



## Light

Not to mention DarkAura getting totally unlucky. I was looking forward to seeing the mason vs cult setup play out...


----------



## Phantom

It was me converting the mafia so quickly that did it, plus me, you know, not being able to be killed at night more %90 percent of the game.


----------



## Light

If there's any flavor text anyone wants me to explain, I can.



> "Once he hears to his heart's content, sails on, a wiser man
> Come here, this way, for mantic truths, I've many on my hands
> *The trident, turtle and the tide, the washing of the sand*
> And surely if they heard my song, there would be reprimand!"


This one is about I liek Squirtles being Posiedon.


----------



## Mai

... I was a terrible terrible cultafia though.

And I could've been a lover? D:


----------



## Phantom

Ok, Light, what was with the greek, and I'm pretty sure that reference to the 'Doctor' was me. 

If it is I'm not sure whether to be happy that people identify me through Doctor Who, or terrified, or blissfully both.


----------



## M&F

Also, since I seem to be swiftly becoming the new Kratos Aurion, I guess I might rejoice that I finished this game alive.

Yay?


----------



## Phantom

Mr. Fancy Pants said:


> Also, since I seem to be swiftly becoming the new Kratos Aurion, I guess I might rejoice that I finished this game alive.
> 
> Yay?


Yay! Even though we thought about killing you I'm happy we didn't... that sounded better in my head, lol.


----------



## Light

Phantom said:


> Ok, Light, what was with the greek, and I'm pretty sure that reference to the 'Doctor' was me.
> 
> If it is I'm not sure whether to be happy that people identify me through Doctor Who, or terrified, or blissfully both.


"πρόοδος", according to google translate, is "progress". You guys had randylynched Wargle, so in an effort to give the game a little kick, I took the liberty of killing Mystic instead so I could have an excuse to give those siren's songs to Mawile as info in the underworld (who _still_ didn't use them :/ ).

And yes, the Doctor was you. This was another Doctor Who reference:



MelloScreamsKillerKarma said:


> Vicious demons scream and yell
> For they are not alone
> The weeping angel at the well
> Beware the snake of stone


This is the one that was about Windyragon healing you. If Medusa makes eye contact with someone they turn to stone, so if she's going to be looking at her own reflection, she has to cover her face, weeping-angel style.


----------



## Zero Moment

ThE CuLt oF BiTcHtItS AnD MoThErFuCkInG MiRaClEs iS WhAt wE WeRe
>:o)


This was the best game (even though it ran a bit long)

Didn't I hear something about a game being started when this one ended?


----------

